# December Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (28 November 2011)

Good evening all and my sincere apologies for the very late start of the December competition entry thread! Get your entries in ASAP!

The December stock tipping competition is proudly sponsored by eToro. As the leader in social trading, eToro provides a simple, transparent and enjoyable way to invest and trade in currencies, commodities and indices online. See who is trading what in real-time, follow the best performing traders and automatically copy what the best traders do. It's the smarter way to trade.

With more than 1.5 million users worldwide eToro make financial markets accessible to everyone. Join eToro today and experience the difference for yourself!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 25 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between December 1 and December 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The competition winner will receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter $25. 

You have until midnight on Wednesday, November 30 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## Dracuu (28 November 2011)

MOZ for me thanks.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 November 2011)

WPL thanks Joe

gg


----------



## peter2 (28 November 2011)

AKK please Joe.


----------



## dutchie (28 November 2011)

azg please


----------



## explod (28 November 2011)

AYN thanks Joe


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 November 2011)

NFE please.


----------



## Lucky_Country (28 November 2011)

PEN 

Cant go much lower, can it ???


----------



## marioland (28 November 2011)

NST for me


----------



## 6figures (28 November 2011)

LYC for me!

news on licence is make or break for me!


----------



## sammy84 (28 November 2011)

WHN for me please


----------



## Iggy_Pop (28 November 2011)

AVB for me thanks

And yes PEN can go lower


----------



## Starcraftmazter (28 November 2011)

RED thanks.

First time I got to this thread before someone posted it


----------



## drillinto (28 November 2011)

BHP


----------



## lindsayf (28 November 2011)

GGP  thx


----------



## namrog (28 November 2011)

CCU please......


----------



## snsdmonkey (28 November 2011)

GCN please


----------



## Sdajii (29 November 2011)

EMR, thanks Joe


----------



## pixel (29 November 2011)

I hope *AVQ* is still available.
thanks Joe.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (29 November 2011)

TEU , thanks Joe.


----------



## basilio (29 November 2011)

Lets try for *HOG *again Joe


----------



## bigdog (29 November 2011)

CTN thanks Joe


----------



## Crom (29 November 2011)

MYG thanks Joe.  I wish Pixel well with AVQ, it would have been my pick also!


----------



## Nortorious (29 November 2011)

SSN thanks


----------



## Bigukraine (29 November 2011)

HAW thanks joe


----------



## mr. jeff (29 November 2011)

Hi Joe,

May I please have NMR.


----------



## Assasin (29 November 2011)

Can I have TXN please Joe.


----------



## lazyfish (29 November 2011)

UML please thanks


----------



## robusta (29 November 2011)

EZL this time please Joe


----------



## fatmango (29 November 2011)

prr for the fatmango thanks


----------



## erichmj (30 November 2011)

MHM


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (30 November 2011)

TZL please


----------



## Ajax (30 November 2011)

GCN please


----------



## Purple XS2 (30 November 2011)

*BLT*

Persisting with my flakey biotech fantasy ...

Tx.


----------



## nulla nulla (30 November 2011)

I'll continue with *WOW* thanks Joe, should be good for further gains through December with the hype of an xmas sales build up.


----------



## Buckfont (30 November 2011)

Regis Resources, RRL thanks Joe


----------



## TMC93 (30 November 2011)

FML please Joe.


----------



## Kremmen (30 November 2011)

I'll go with EKA again, Joe.


----------



## Agentm (30 November 2011)

tig


----------



## rcm617 (30 November 2011)

NEN thanks


----------



## tigerboi (30 November 2011)

KSC thx joe...tigerboi


----------



## stacks (30 November 2011)

VML please


----------



## craigj (30 November 2011)

gbz     thanks joe


----------



## theartglasshouse (30 November 2011)

APA

Watch me tank...


----------



## SilverRanger (30 November 2011)

ERM thanks


----------



## noco (30 November 2011)

I'll give BSL a go Joe.


----------



## So_Cynical (30 November 2011)

*GDY* - Geodynamics Limited

Thanks Joe.

Traded at 19 CPS today..good company with cash, prospects and a proven resource and technology.

Maybe this month i can do 1 or 2 better than 4th place.


----------



## Joe Blow (30 November 2011)

Due to this month's late start of the competition entry thread I thought I'd remind everyone who would like to enter the December competition to post your entry now (or very soon), as the deadline for entries is midnight tonight! 

Check the first post in this thread for the entry qualifications.


----------



## noirua (30 November 2011)

DYL - Deep Yellow - thanks Joe


----------



## LifeChoices (1 December 2011)

*EGO* is not a dirty word?


----------



## springhill (1 December 2011)

RFL thanks


----------



## bathuu (1 December 2011)

AUZ, please Joe


----------

